# JEBO ODYSSEA CANISTER FILTER??? formerly 828?



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING ON E-BAY LATELY TO GET ANOTHER TWO CANISTER FILTERS TO ADD TO MY TANKS. ONE IS A 100G TRU VU TANK WHICH ALREADY HAS 2 MAGNUM 350'S FILTERING IT. THE OTHER TANK IS A 55 GALLON TRU VU TANK WITH JUST A PENGUIN 350 POWER FILTER ON IT. I HAVE BEEN WANTING TO GET 2 MORE MAGNUMS TO RUN ALONG WITH MY EXISTING FILTERS, BUT THEY ARE KINDA PRICEY, I LOVE THEM THE MAGNUMS WORK GREAT! I HAVE BEEN SEEING THESE JEBO CANISTER FILTERS AND EVERY SITE I SEE COMPARES THEM TO THE EHEIMS! THEY ARE SOOOO FREAKIUNG CHEAP! THE PLUMBING ON THEM IS CRAP AND WILL BE REPLACED WITH A MUCH BETTER SETUP FROM MY LOCAL ORCHARD SUPPLY BUT THE CANISTER THEMSELVES LOOK LIKE A PRETTY GOOD DEAL FOR ONLY $50. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THE NEW JEBO ODYSSEA CANISTER FILTERS, FORMORLY THE JEBO 828. ANY ADVISE OR PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE WITH THESE FILTERS WILL BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Iv got several, never had problems. Some people have had them leak around the seal...


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Iv got several, never had problems. Some people have had them leak around the seal...


SO YOU WOULD RECOMMEND THIS JEBO FILTER, I MEAN IT IS SOO CHEAP AND IF IT AT ALL COMES CLOSE TO AN EHEIM WHY NOT YA KNOW! .....I HEARD THE FLOW RATE IS CLOSE TO HALF OF ADVERTISED THOUGH? SO YOU WOULD RECOMEND I PICK TWO OF THEM UP FOR SOME ADDITIONAL FILTERING?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

manfish said:


> Iv got several, never had problems. Some people have had them leak around the seal...


SO YOU WOULD RECOMMEND THIS JEBO FILTER, I MEAN IT IS SOO CHEAP AND IF IT AT ALL COMES CLOSE TO AN EHEIM WHY NOT YA KNOW! .....I HEARD THE FLOW RATE IS CLOSE TO HALF OF ADVERTISED THOUGH? SO YOU WOULD RECOMEND I PICK TWO OF THEM UP FOR SOME ADDITIONAL FILTERING?
[/quote]

yeah the ones I bought were the csf4, sure they are great price and I have had no problems.

From ebay, I reccomend seller id henrymiller, he has the grey ones, the other guy hobbyplace, or something like that sent green ones, I like the black tubes in my tank, better then the green ones.

You get enough sponges for 2 baskets, and maybe half a basket ceramic, I didnt use the other stuff it comes with, may need to snag some extra bio to fill it up the rest of the way.

i actually just bought 2 more last week from the henrymiller guy, havnt got them yet though...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A valve leaked on mine after 2 days.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have one jebo with no problems so far. The first one I got wouldn't start and I returned it, they sent out a new one pretty much the next day after UPS told the guy they received the package back.

For the price, they are nice. Not the best filters out there, but do their job. I would use the sponge they give you, then add filter floss and then two things of biomedia.


----------

